# How much should i charge for digital copies of my photography?



## bighatphotography (Aug 7, 2014)

I know you get this question alot. But i wanted a more direct answer than  googling it. lol I have started doing photography mainly nature like flowers and bugs and animals. And i would like to sell digital copies for people to print if they want cuz i currently dont want to screw with doing prints because if it gets lost then i have to work with cranky people, and legal stuff that i dont want to deal with! But i dont know what a decent price that will allow people to enjoy my work, and it still make a dime. I was thinking somewheres around $1.50-3bucks but i am looking around and that seems really low. especially sense prints cost lowest 10 and they can print as many copies as they want! I also would like to know a way for me to stop people from reselling, or claiming it as there own! I would say a watermark but if i am going to pay for a image i wouldn't want a intrusive watermark in the middle. I currently stick one in a spot that cant be cropped out without cropping out the main part of the picture but doesn't cover anything important up! That way people cant just do copy paste tada claim it as my own.
Bighat Photography: Photos. here are the photos so you can give me a price range based on the quality. I know i know not amazing but there not bad for a 150 dollar point and shoot.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think it matters if you ask one cent or a million dollars.  Your chances of selling anything are somewhere between slim and zero, and I would lean more toward the 'zero' than the 'slim'.  90+% of images sold are of people and bought by the people in the photo.  FWIW, selling digital files  for $3.00 each isn't, IMO, worth the effort even if you had people lined up to buy them.  The cheapest I let a digital file go for is $65.00.


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 8, 2014)

TiredIron hit the nail on the head.  The market is quite flooded with digital photos.  This is especially true as almost everyone with a camera these days will hear from friends, relatives, etc, 'you should sell them'.  

While there may be digital 'outlets' with pictures for sale, they have literally 1000s available of each subject and likely pay a pittance for any pictures they sell 'on consignment', effectively.

As far as putting one or 'a bunch' of pictures on a CD for resale, my thinking is for specialized interests...like airplanes, flowers, etc. and then marketting it to hobby groups of those types.  As a railroad enthusiest, I have seen a limited number of CDs of railroad photos advertised for sale in magazines as well as web sites and interest forums.  Prices are in the $10-20 range,  Maybe $35 from a well-known railroad photographer or two.  And typically, for a CD of 60 pictures, for example.  Some may be a specific railroad, or a specific era, and so on.  It's locating someone interested in that topic willing to buy the pictures that's "the trick".

As far as costs go, check out some prices for white, inkjet printable CDs (printing a nice image on the CD as well as title, your name/address, etc) as well as clear plastic cases to put them in, ink costs, CD-printing-capable printer costs (I have a pair of Epsons and an HP that can print directly to CDs - I produce 50-60 CDs per week for church) packaging costs, shipping costs, and whatever else.  At a minimum, printing 1 CD and burning it is 6-10 minutes of computer time.  Add packaging time and trip to the post office time...another 20-30 minutes.  Unless you do 10 or more at a time, production-line-style, your time alone at $10.00 / hour is worth $7-10.  Oh...and gas for your car to/from the post office.  Don't forget your 'up-front' time to catalog, select, and group and put them into individual folders, too.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 8, 2014)

The formula is simple.  M + L + O + P = C.

M: Material
L: Labor
O: Overhead
P: Profit
C: Cost


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 8, 2014)

One billion gagillion fafillion shabadabalo shabadamillion shabaling shabalomillion yen

Sell one, buy an island, retire.  Problem solved.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 8, 2014)

With due respect for your interest, there is nothing about your pictures that couldn't easily be duplicated by someone with only a cell phone.

If you like photography, do photography.
Don't get that mixed up with making a buck, it will poison the enjoyment you have.


----------



## bighatphotography (Aug 8, 2014)

I see your guys point. but  &#8220;Those who don't jump will never fly.&#8221;  So WHY NOT! like in "We bought a zoo!" the  animal caretaker asks why he bought the broken down zoo and he says WHY THE FLIPPIN NOT! well maybe not with the whole flippin part.... but you get my idea right? you never know what will happen until you try. I rather enjoy sitting at my computer working on things like this.  so i am going to atleast try! 

I also never got a answer for my other question. How do i stop people from just claiming my photos as there own... I do watermarks currently but a watermark doesnt do much in terms of legal does it?

Oh and thanks for the help. Even if i did do the opposite of most of your guys answers.


----------



## pjaye (Aug 8, 2014)

The only way to stop people from claiming your pictures as their own, is to not provide them your pictures. People are not going to print and display your picture with the way your watermark currently is.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2014)

bighatphotography said:


> I see your guys point. but &#8220;Those who don't jump will never fly.&#8221; So WHY NOT!


Why not indeed; there's absolutely nothing wrong with giving it a whirl, and I do, honestly wish you the best of luck. I would not however, turn blue, holding my breath and waiting for the cheques to roll in.




bighatphotography said:


> I also never got a answer for my other question. How do i stop people from just claiming my photos as there own... I do watermarks currently but a watermark doesnt do much in terms of legal does it?


Quite honestly, I wouldn't worry about that. As Barb indicated, the only way to truly stop people from stealing your work, if they're so inclined, is deny them access. If it's on-line, they can take it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 8, 2014)

bighatphotography said:


> I also never got a answer for my other question. How do i stop people from just claiming my photos as there own... I do watermarks currently but a watermark doesnt do much in terms of legal does it?



First, have you ever heard of 'copyright'?
Do a search either on here on in general and read about how to copyright your pictures.



bighatphotography said:


> I see your guys point. but  &#8220;Those  who don't jump will never fly.&#8221;  So WHY NOT! like in "We bought a zoo!"  the  animal caretaker asks why he bought the broken down zoo and he  says WHY THE FLIPPIN NOT! well maybe not with the whole flippin part....  but you get my idea right? you never know what will happen until you  try. I rather enjoy sitting at my computer working on things like this.   so i am going to atleast try!



What would you say if you had a 5'9" teen-aged son and, after a week of shooting baskets in the driveway, told you that he decided to sign up for this year's NBA draft?
It is not a question of intent and willingness, it's a question of skills, experience, physical equipment and talent.
That's your situation relative to photography.


----------



## bighatphotography (Aug 8, 2014)

First, have you ever heard of 'copyright'?
Do a search either on here on in general and read about how to copyright your pictures.

Yes i have heard of copyright. I know about copyright trust me. I have had to deal with idoits who decided to steal 4weeks of work and then said"well it wasn't copywritten so i thought it was free range to SELL"



bighatphotography said:


> I see your guys point. but  &#8220;Those  who don't jump will never fly.&#8221;  So WHY NOT! like in "We bought a zoo!"  the  animal caretaker asks why he bought the broken down zoo and he  says WHY THE FLIPPIN NOT! well maybe not with the whole flippin part....  but you get my idea right? you never know what will happen until you  try. I rather enjoy sitting at my computer working on things like this.   so i am going to atleast try!





			
				What would you say if you had a 5'9" teen-aged son and said:
			
		

> your[/U] situation relative to photography.


First please explain how 2years of graphic design and photography is the same as shooting hoops in the driveway.... You said yourself you NEVER know everything your always learning. I enjoy what i am doing so instead of trying to tear me down. How bout you give me the facts and wish me luck.


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2014)

bighatphotography said:


> I also would like to know a way for me to stop people from reselling, or claiming it as there own!.


Putting images online makes them very easy to steal.
You can't stop anyone from reselling your photos or from claiming them as their own, which is copyright infringement.
But you can deter them by using a watermark, copyright statement, or a logo/signature.
Be aware Photoshop has tools that make it relatively easy to remove a watermark, copyright statement, or a logo/signature.

You can also add copyright management information (CMI) to the Exif and IPTC metadata fields that are part of all digital image files.
Alas, that metadata can be stripped from the image file by an infringer.

You own the copyright to photos you make as soon as the digital image file is written to the memory card in your camera.
But your copyright has to be registered with the US Copyright office to activate all of the legal remedies available to you.
While copyright registration is inexpensive, suing a copyright infringer in federal court is not.
It will likely cost several thousand dollars to retain an attorney to get an infringement legal action started.

Five Things You Can Do to Protect Your Online Images | Photo Attorney
Help! I've Been Infringed! | Photo Attorney
Registering Your Copyrights Using the eCO System | NatureScapes.Net - The Resource for Nature Photographers
https://nppa.org/page/5617
Embedded Metadata Initiative
What's An Infringement Worth? | Photo Attorney

As mentioned it's virtually impossible to sell photos very similar to photos a person can make with their mobile device camera.

Also mentioned is that your price has to cover your costs and include any profit you want to make.
Part of your cost would be the marketing and advertising you have to do to drive visitors to your web site.
With the Internet marketing is done with a presence in several places - like your web site (w/blog), Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, YouTube, Flickr, etc.
Working photographers spend 75% or more of their time doing marketing and promotional work, like continually adding frsh content to all the accounts that make up their online presence.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 8, 2014)

bighatphotography said:


> First please explain how 2years of graphic design and photography is the same as shooting hoops in the driveway.... You said yourself you NEVER know everything your always learning. I enjoy what i am doing so instead of trying to tear me down. How bout you give me the facts and wish me luck.



After looking at your photos, the facts are obvious.
They are poorly composed, framed, exposed and edited.
You haven't learned much about photography and your pictures show it.
There is no market for pictures like this and you don't want to hear this.

I'm not trying to tear you down.
I am saying exactly what I see.
 You know, honesty.


----------



## bighatphotography (Aug 8, 2014)

I understand this. Dont worry i know about the costs of advertising, and time. I do alot of SEO work for friends and family and its defiantly hard to get yourself on the firstpage of google when someone searches for quilt patterns. the question is how much should i charge for my time. Because i spent prolly an hour per picture in editing, taking the picture, travel(to my backyard for most of these.) So i would say 8bucks an hour plus the advertising i account for 2bucks per image +paypal fees so i still get a decent amount. It comes out to 10.75. But i dont know how many people are going to pay that. I am aiming more for the people who are "Wow thats a cool picture Oh its only a few bucks to buy it Eh why not!"


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2014)

bighatphotography said:


> ...I am aiming more for the people who are "Wow thats a cool picture Oh its only a few bucks to buy it Eh why not!"


Why are they likely to spend anything when there are millions (billions?) of similar images available freely on the Internet?  I see no harm in trying, but if sold two $3.00 images in one year, I would be very, very, VERY surprised.


----------



## bighatphotography (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok. I am going to take the challenge. I need to prove 10bucks of profit by next year from selling my photography. 
 I know i need improvement. thats one of the main reasons i started my blog Bighat Photography so people could give me tips instead of just saying you suck. So if you want to critique me go ahead but instead of pointing out these issues and basically saying i suck(which i prolly do suck at least a little bit) give me ways to fix these issues.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2014)

If you want useful, meaningful critique, take 1-4 of your images and post them in a thread in the appropriate image gallery with the term "C&C" (Comments & Critique) in the title.  People are not going to take the time to review an entire facebook page of images even if they're do follow the link.


----------



## bighatphotography (Aug 8, 2014)

Okey thanks.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't think what you're describing or your skill level at this point would make for a viable photography business. Your photos appear to me to be beginning amateur level, and it's probably more than what can be done on a message board to help you learn how to become a good photographer, how to frame shots, how to compose images, the elements of composition, etc. etc. 

I saw a couple of your photos that have an interesting perspective, so if you're able to learn and build on that you might develop your skills to the point eventually that you'd have work good enough to market and sell/license. I think you have to love doing something to want to put in the time and practice to get good at it. 

If you really want to do this I'd suggest taking a photography class and get in plenty of practice and learning and see where it goes. If you just want a quick easy way to make a few bucks there are probably other ways to do that.

Here are a couple of resources on pricing; ASMP also has info. on copyright, licensing, releases, etc., and you could try PPA as well. 
https://asmp.org/tutorials/steps-determine-licensing-fees.html#.U-UAZCPD9LM 
https://asmp.org/links/32#.U-UAByPD9LM


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 9, 2014)

bighatphotography said:


> I know you get this question alot. But i wanted a more direct answer than  googling it. lol



Well you got your "direct" answers - you just didn't like them. Maybe Google would have given you what you wanted to hear.

As far as watermarking - you better not watermark any image I'm going to buy from you. Why would I bother buying the image?
Outline your "terms and conditions" and get your clients to see/agree with them. I'm sure a Google search will bring up some examples of wording.
If you want a direct answer for wording then just ask here ... unless you don't like the answers, then just go with the Google.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 9, 2014)

Dis thread tho... 

I don't... what?


----------



## orljustin (Aug 9, 2014)

"Do a search either on here on in general and read about how to copyright your pictures."

There is no 'how to copyright your pictures".  The creator automatically holds copyright of created content.  Perhaps you meant 'how to register your content with the US copyright office".


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2014)

I didn't read through the entire post, but charge what ever you want, if they don't sell, lower the price until you sell a few, then you can use this to determine your market value.  Do a web search on free flowers, bugs and animals and see how many pop up.  This should give you an idea as to the value people place on their images, if they are free, they are worthless, there is a lot of worthless out there.  Copyright, people don't care, not one little bit.  Take someone to court because they are using a picture of a flower that you shot, you'll get a oh sorry, and they will just use some one else's flower picture.

You seem to be quite sensitive about the information that was thrown your way, defensive is a good word to use.  Bottom line is, unless you have pictures *that stand out above all the rest*, you're going to be disappointed with the sales and in photography.


----------

